# To early for showing my new horse?



## Jumper4ever (Jan 2, 2011)

I got a new horse less than two weeks ago. There is a jumper show that i am planning on doing 2'6'' jumpers with her. I have jumped her 2'6'' a little and she was super amazing, and her old owner said my horse Abby would take care of me at the show jumping 2'6'' I do have experience with 2'6'' jumpers. Do you guys think it is still too early to be showing her on the 15 of this month?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Why not? If you both feel comfortable together, I'd say just do it.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

No of course it's not too early! She is well trained and it is not something unfamiliar to her or you, and because you feel comfortable doing it, I don't see why the trip wouldn't be a pleasant experience to help you to know her better.  If she was a nervous type of horse and wasn't used to shows, I wouldn't do it, but as long as the horse is chill about it all, there's no problemo.


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

If you feel like your ready, go for it! You might not place, but it will give you a feel for her outside of your normal routine, and help you improve and work with her for later shows.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

If you have only jumped her 2'6 "a little," then no, I wouldn't show her.

The rule of thumb is that you should be schooling a level higher than you show, on the horse you'll be showing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

If you trust the horse, why not? You have already jumped her the height, you have both been fine, take a chance.


----------

